# Rami Sbahi puts a lot of Heart and Soul into Cubing



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## 2180161 (Nov 28, 2015)

strakerak said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBSO0QOD61c



What did i just watch?


----------



## Myachii (Nov 28, 2015)

lmao this is gold


----------



## XTowncuber (Nov 28, 2015)

What the heck just happened?


----------



## Iggy (Nov 29, 2015)

This is amazing


----------



## CubePro (Nov 29, 2015)

wattt


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 29, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> What the heck just happened?



I put as much Heart and Soul as Rami put into Cubing. So this happened.


----------



## Siddharth (Nov 29, 2015)

That was INSANE!


----------



## JamesDanko (Nov 29, 2015)

Okay then, that was... interesting.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 29, 2015)

Thats awesome haha


----------



## DJ4Y (Nov 29, 2015)

strakerak said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBSO0QOD61c



The best part about this post is how the vid syncs up with your display picture


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 29, 2015)

What did I just watch lol  Nice Job!


----------



## Berd (Nov 29, 2015)

Hahaha, crazy!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 29, 2015)

lolololollolololololololololololollolololoololololllololololoololololollolololllolollollolol


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Nov 30, 2015)

Welp, this is a thing...XDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 21, 2015)

Someone put a lot of heart and soul worth of editing into this video.


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

can I have the last 2 minutes back of my life pls? (make it three for posting this)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> can I have the last 2 minutes back of my life pls? (make it three for posting this)



No, but medical science can advance the life expectancy so that you will get way more than 3 minutes added to your life.


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 21, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> can I have the last 2 minutes back of my life pls? (make it three for posting this)



Where did those extra 39 seconds come from?


----------



## josh42732 (Dec 21, 2015)

strakerak said:


> Where did those extra 39 seconds come from?



the time it took to load the page, pause the music I was listening to, and open it on youtube.com


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 21, 2015)

Could have saved yourself a few by using the player here! ^-^


----------

